# طلب مساعدة بخصوص mach3



## hane hane (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم تقبل الله صيامكم 
ثبت mach3على ويندوزxpsp2 وقمت بتهيئة مخرج الطابعة LPTمن خلاله ولكن لم تشتغل المحركات الخطوية 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## hane hane (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم رمضان كريم تقبل الله صيامكم 
ثبت mach3على ويندوزxpsp2 وقمت بتهيئة مخرج الطابعة LPTمن خلاله ولكن لم تشتغل المحركات الخطوية 
أرجو المساعدة


----------



## سعد المغربي (14 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته

اخوي انا جرى معاي نفس المشكله من قبل

الحل اني دخلت على config
وبعدين ports and pins
وبعدين port #1
وتحط البورت ادرس الصح

لازم تحط البورت ادرس الصح للكمبيوتر اللي عندك وان شاء الله راح يضبط معاك

والله الموفق

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## hane hane (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور والله يجازيك خير رايح نجرب


----------



## سعد المغربي (14 أغسطس 2010)

وانا ناطر ردك بعد التجربه

وان شاء الله خير


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
وجدت البورت أدرس صح(378)
الdirإشارتها تخرج أماالclokماتخرج رغم أني مهيئ مخارج البورت
هل من حل


----------



## سعد المغربي (16 أغسطس 2010)

بما ان البورت ادرس صح شوف يمكن المشكله عندك في motor outputs

او ان الاي ستوب مش موقفه عندك

انت شنو نوع الدرايفر اللي عندك؟؟

لازم تشوف ضبط الاعداد اللي عندك من الموقع الرسمي للدرايفر 

والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

اخوك سعد


----------



## hane hane (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي سعد مشكور على الإهتمام الله يجازيك خيرا
ضبط الإعداد للدرليفر عندي تمام
* motor outputsإعداده صح*
*البورت أدرس صح
mach3 على الشاشة شغال 
dirإشارتها تخرج 
clock إشارتها لاتخرخ
cnc الخاصة بي شغالة على kcam تمام
لكن على mach3 فلا
وين المشكل
هل للmach3 تثبيت خاص
او يستلزم تثبيت درايفر خاص بالبورت برلال
أفدني أفادك الله
*


----------



## سعد المغربي (17 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا اخي العزيز ودي افيدك لكن اذا اعداداتك كلها صح بصراحه يصعب علي الامر

لان انا نفسك مبتدئ في الموضوع هذا

لكن عندي سؤال

هل لما تسوي ستارت لاي جي كود عندك هل يعطيك ايرور ولا يبدا الشغل على طول عندك

وعندي سؤال ثاني هل انت شغال عليه من لابتوب ولا من كمبيوتر عادي

لان لو من لابتوب ماراح يشتغل معاك لكن اذا من كمبيوتر عادي فمشكلتك بصراحه ما عرفت حلها

اللي اقدر افيدك فيه ان في بالموقع الاساسي مالهم شروحات بالفيديو وبالصوت يعني صوت وصوره يعلمك من اصغر شي فالبرنامج الى اكبر شي

والسموحه يا الغالي واذا عرفت حل مشكلتك بلغنا وعطنا الحل علشان لا يتعقد احد

وصدقني المشاكل اللي تواجه الانسان اهيا اللي تعلمه

اما اذا كان الموضوع سهاله فما راح نتعلم ابد

وانا ان شاء الله ناوي احط موضوع اعلم فيه شلون ننتج جي كود من السوليد ووركس 

والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير

اخوك سعد


----------



## hane hane (17 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو الإجابة أخي سعد


----------



## سعد المغربي (17 أغسطس 2010)

جاوبتك اخوي


----------



## hane hane (17 أغسطس 2010)

أنا شغال من كمبيوتر عادي
جي كود سشتغل عادي وما يعطى ايرور


----------



## hane hane (17 أغسطس 2010)

بعد تنصيب ال mach3 هل يحتاج إلى تنصيب برنامج تعريف البورت


----------



## سعد المغربي (17 أغسطس 2010)

شوف اخوي

انا راح اعطيك الضبط اللي عندي وقارن بينه وبين اللي عندك

مع العلم انا اللي عندي بروبوتكس درايفر

الضبط اللي عندي :
بالنسبه لاعدادات ports and pins
motor output
X,Y,Z فقط اللي عليهم علامه صح بالاخضر والباقي كلها حمراء
input signal
كل العلامات حمراء ما عدا E-stop فان علامه enable خضراء و pin number رقم غير 1و صفر يعني حط 17 مثلا
output signal 
كل العلامات حمراء بلا استثناء
encoder/MPGs
كل العلامات خضراء
spindel setup
لم اغير فيه شيء
mill option
لم اغير فيها شيء
---------------------------------------
بالنسبه للgeneral configration 
الصوره اللي في الرابط تحت
http://www2.0zz0.com/2010/08/16/23/786490832.jpg

واكثر من هذا اللي اقولك اني ممكن افيدك فيه هوا انك تدخل على موقعهم الرئيسي وتشوف فيديوات التعديل

والله يعينك ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## سعد المغربي (17 أغسطس 2010)

انا بصراحه ما نزلت اي تعريف لولا بورت

بس يمكن انت اللي مخرب عليك البرنامج الثاني اللي نازل على الجهاز عندك

وانا نسخه البرنامج اللي شغال عليه اهو اللي حاطه الاخ طارق بلال تحت عنوان افضل نسخه ماك 3 من اخوكم طارق بلال 


وان شاء الله راح تحصل الحل

والله يعطيك العافيه

اخوك سعد


----------



## hane hane (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
رايح أقارن ونشوف وإن شاء الله يضبط
* بروبوتكس درايفر برنامج ام كارت مافهمت*
مشكور على الإهتمام والله يجازيك كل خير 
تقبل الله صيامك 
وصحة فطورك


----------



## hane hane (17 أغسطس 2010)

* افضل نسخه ماك 3 من اخوكم طارق بلال هي نفس النسخة اللى قمت بتثبيتها 
*


----------



## سعد المغربي (18 أغسطس 2010)

بروبوتكس الدرايفر اللي عندي

والله مكينتي شغاله عليه

وتقبل الله مني ومنك ومن جميع المسلمين

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## hane hane (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمدلله البرنامج إشتغل تمام
بعد التأشير على خانة sherline1/2pulse mode
المحركات X.Y.Z كلها شغالة
حبيت أطرح سؤال ثاني أرجو الإجابة عليه
كيف أدخل أبعاد المكنة فى MACH3
جزاك الله خير أخي سعد ممنون لك كثير على تجاوبك مع الموضوع


----------



## hane hane (18 أغسطس 2010)

Cnc الخاصة بي مكتملة وشغالة تمام 
حاب أرفعها على المنتدى ولكن لاأعرف كيف


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

ودي اكون cnc
والموضوع ما شاء الله فيه معلومات طيبه 
شكرا على الطرح المفيد 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## tyson (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان يساعدك هذا الحل 
1- تأكد من تعريف الكوم بورت في setup للكمبيوتر وذلك عندما تعمل restart للكمبيوتر وذلك باختيار enabled ل parallel port 378
2- بعد التأكد من الخطوه الاولي 
يجب عليك فحص port - LPT1 انه شغال 
وذلك ستجده بالفيديو التالي على Youtube مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
اذا لم يكن شغال هناك مشكله في computer setting 
http://www.youtube.com/watchv=uglCm_qsojk&feature=player_embedded#at=15


----------

